# Business Cover



## ikon66

I’m pretty sure what the response will be but here goes. 

If I’m using my car to help out with a relative’s business and not being employed or paid by them do I need business cover? 

Also in said circumstances can I get cover even though it’s not a business I own or work for?

Any real world examples please 

Thanks


----------



## Radish293

Insurance works on the basis of risk. The argument is using a car for business constitutes a greater risk. You don’t say what “the” business is. But if we assume you are a tradesman with goods and tools on board in the event of an incident a claim could be made for these. 
If you have SDP insurance this would cover you for a Social, domestic and Pleasure purpose. Which clearly what you are doing is not. Often SDP would not give you cover to drive to work. For that you would need SDP and commuting.
I don’t know why people are so scared of declaring business use. I do on both my cars and it made such a small difference to the premium.
Most insurance firms like new business and don’t ask too many questions to get it. But make a claim and they will look into the circumstances. 
I would say you need business insurance. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood

usually doesnt cost anything to add business. as said above, better safe than sorry.

wld be an easy blag if just a small bump but if you left the road and the old bill turned up and you was packing like father christmas be abit harder!


----------



## Gazjs

Direct line offer as standard business use of the policyholder which is helpful.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Not sure what you are doing as part of the business but be careful what you ask for if you contact the insurance company. Most "business cover" people talk about is class 1 as this doesn't cost much extra if anything at all. If you are delivering or similar you may need commercial cover.

*Business class 1 car insurance covers you for social, domestic and pleasure use in addition to driving to and from your place of work. ... Class 1 business use will not cover commercial use for deliveries or door to door sales of any kind.*


----------

